# Hey everyone.



## Kolton (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, my name's Kolton Allain, and i'm 18 year's old, I recently just started doing martial art's, and though i'd join this wonderful community to get a better understanding about some martial art's and hopefully to make some new friends, if any of you have question's that you would like to know about me, please do not hesitate to post, thank's .


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 23, 2010)

Greetings and salutations.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Jenna (Feb 23, 2010)

Kolton said:


> Hey everyone, my name's Kolton Allain, and i'm 18 year's old, I recently just started doing martial art's, and though i'd join this wonderful community to get a better understanding about some martial art's and hopefully to make some new friends, if any of you have question's that you would like to know about me, please do not hesitate to post, thank's .


Helloooo and welcome  Hope you have fun here at MT.. and yes I would like to know where you are from because Kolton Allain is a pretty cool name that I have not heard and so I am curious  Jenna x


----------



## Kolton (Feb 23, 2010)

Jenna said:


> Helloooo and welcome  Hope you have fun here at MT.. and yes I would like to know where you are from because Kolton Allain is a pretty cool name that I have not heard and so I am curious  Jenna x


 I'm from Prince Edward Island, Canada :]


----------



## stickarts (Feb 23, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Drac (Feb 23, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome...So what discipline are you currently studying??


----------



## 72ronin (Feb 23, 2010)

G'Day from Australia 

Welcome to MT


----------



## Kolton (Feb 23, 2010)

Drac said:


> Greetings and Welcome...So what discipline are you currently studying??


I'm starting Taijutsu classes this thursday, the only thing i've done before this was Wrestling, did that for 7 years.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello Kolton, welcome to MT


----------



## seasoned (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 24, 2010)

Kolton said:


> I'm from Prince Edward Island, Canada :]



You're not far from me! 

btw I've been to P.E.I.......what I remember about it is its farmland (PEI potatoes of course lol) and red sand! we dont have that here. I took a jar home with me but that was like 1991 then....i lost it i dont remember when 

oh. and fireflies. which we also dont have here. I love the beauty of fireflies!


----------



## Kolton (Feb 24, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> You're not far from me!
> 
> btw I've been to P.E.I.......what I remember about it is its farmland (PEI potatoes of course lol) and red sand! we dont have that here. I took a jar home with me but that was like 1991 then....i lost it i dont remember when
> 
> oh. and fireflies. which we also dont have here. I love the beauty of fireflies!


 Newfoundland isn't very far at all , and yeah, our island is quite unique in many ways .


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 24, 2010)

Kolton said:


> Newfoundland isn't very far at all , and yeah, our island is quite unique in many ways .



Yep its different from our little island.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Koltan,

Welcome aboard! Just started Budo Taijutsu, huh.... you'll find it's a bit different to your wrestling background! Enjoy, and any questions, just ask. Someone here will know the answer.


----------



## scottrey1 (Mar 3, 2010)

where on pei, i have family in iona


----------



## grydth (Mar 3, 2010)

Enjoy your time here and please let us know how you are progressing in your art!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 3, 2010)

Kolton said:


> I'm from Prince Edward Island, Canada :]



Toronto says hello, PEI.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------

